# Rugby World Cup



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 9, 2011)

Exciting! 

Well done NZ, good game today.  Perhaps this will be your cup. 

Good luck tomorrow England.  Still, I hope Argentina gives you a run for your money.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 9, 2011)

Come on Australia (as that's who  I will be betting on)!!


----------



## WaterGypsy (Sep 9, 2011)

Come on Ireland - we know you were giving the others a false sense of security in the warm up games 

I hope


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 9, 2011)

You're wasting your money Rory.  South Africa will win it again.  I've already fixed it.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 11, 2011)

Australia hit their straps in the second half against Italy but the scrum got shown up again near the end. 
Ireland will be a tough game on Saturday -- they often push Australia hard. Still, I like what I see from the Wobblies. At least a semi, then anything could happen. 

Denis


----------



## RoryA (Sep 11, 2011)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> You're wasting your money Rory.  South Africa will win it again.  I've already fixed it.



Not unless you can fix Botha and Matfield...

And of course nobody has ever won it after losing a pool match.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 11, 2011)

Typical Wales.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 11, 2011)

Typical England


----------



## RoryA (Sep 11, 2011)

Agreed. Luckily I don't support them!


----------



## RoryA (Sep 11, 2011)

Can't believe SA are only 7-1 for the tournament: ridiculously short.


----------



## Michael M (Sep 11, 2011)

Go the Wallabies........but I'm willing to bet they implode on their own negativity again !!!


----------



## Michael M (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh and BTW.......Sam Stosur has won the US Open
Go girl.....a great Aussie ambassador !!!


----------

